
Websites about trending startups - npssurvey
Where can I find a website about Start Up&#x27;s divided by topic?<p>I need to find Start Up&#x27;s who are using AI or something like this to give new methods about customer satisfaction (e.g., there is a start up called Worthix that elaborates a 8 question survey to measure NPS and each question is updated using AI), I have no idea where can I find companies like Worthix, tried google already but it was in vain.
======
mtmail
You might be lucky searching for 'ai landscape'

[https://duckduckgo.com/?q=ai+startup+landscape&t=ffab&iar=im...](https://duckduckgo.com/?q=ai+startup+landscape&t=ffab&iar=images&iax=images&ia=images)

~~~
npssurvey
tks!

------
mtmail
[https://betalist.com/markets](https://betalist.com/markets) has categories
(markets) but you'll find many are placeholder pages and some no longer exist.
A website can be tagged to be in multiple markets.

~~~
npssurvey
tks!

